# Hornets' Pre-Draft workouts have begun



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Today's participants include:



> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Draft workout #1 has begun:UNC's John Henson/Tyler Zeller; Illinois' Meyers Leonard; Kentucky's Terrence Jones;Miss. State's Arnett Moultrie


2nd set will include guards:



> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Hornets draft workout #2 today features Duke's Austin Rivers, UConn's Jeremy Lamb, Washington's Terrence Ross and Maryland's Terrell Stoglin


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting. No Lillard or Marshall in the first 2 go-rounds.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/buzz_vision/draft_workouts_060412.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Prospect interviews

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/hornets-draft-prospect-interviews.html

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/hornets-draft-prospect-interviews_04.html

Gordon sat in on today's workouts.










Austin Rivers










Terrence Jones











Arnett Moultrie










Terrence Ross


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets host draft prospects*



> WESTWEGO, La. -- Terrence Jones likes the idea of playing in New Orleans with Kentucky teammate and consensus top overall NBA draft choice Anthony Davis.
> 
> There's a chance that could happen.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...leans-hornets-host-draft-prospects-no-10-pick


*Hornets future bright under Williams say players in for pre-draft workout*



> WESTWEGO, La. – Hornets general manager Dell Demps roved around the Alario Center on Monday, watching nine NBA prospects work out in preparation for the June 28 draft.
> 
> In the stands, Saints general manager Mickey Loomis, who also is expected to advise incoming new owner Tom Benson on Hornets matters, sat and watched while talking with shooting guard Eric Gordon.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/sports/basketb...ayers-in-for-pre-draft-workout-157048145.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I love that EG was there. Hope he's committed to hanging around.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Perry Jones III and Jared Sullinger working out today.



> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Hornets draft workout this morning includes two players: Perry Jones of Baylor and Jared Sullinger of Ohio State


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sullinger and Jones post workout interviews.

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/hornets-draft-prospect-interviews_18.html

Anthony Davis due in tomorrow.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Perry Jones III said:


> Q: Who is your draft sleeper, a guy who is not getting much publicity right now but has a chance to be a very solid player in the NBA?
> A: To be honest, I don’t know. There are a lot of talented guys so it would be hard to just choose one.


The obvious answer for him would have been, "Me."


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jared Sullinger's post workout interview.

http://video-embed.nola.com/service...AAAAPmbRMTE~,BWCCSzT6s9ksP29K0TEsITNwjG28SO_r


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> Just filed to ESPN: Sources: Jared Sullinger medically red-flagged by some NBA doctors for back issues





> Ohio State Buckeyes big man Jared Sullinger has been medically red flagged by NBA doctors, multiple league sources told ESPN.com on Monday.
> 
> Sullinger's agent, David Falk, when reached via phone by ESPN.com said that he was not in a position to comment on the story.
> 
> Sullinger, who is projected to be a lottery pick in the 2012 NBA draft, underwent a series of medical tests at the NBA draft combine a week ago. According to sources, the doctors who looked at Sullinger were concerned with Sullinger's back.


http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...edically-red-flag-jared-sullinger-sources-say


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Moving Okafor and moving down the draft does not seem like a bad option tbh.

I would float Okafor + Jack for Brand's expiring and trade draft picks. 10 for 15.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets worked out 5 guards today. 



> The New Orleans Hornets are working out five guards this morning at the Alario Center that includes point guards Kendall Marshall of North Carolina, Washington's Tony Wroten Jr. and Missouri's Matt Pressey, along with European shooting guards Evan Fournier and Nihad Djedovic.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/06/new_orleans_hornets_pre-draft.html#incart_river

Post workout interviews.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/06/23/062312workoutMarshallmpg-2136279/index.html

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/hornets-draft-prospect-interviews_23.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not a Kendall Marshall Hater


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kendall Marshall sounds like Shane Battier in an interview. I think that's a great thing. Hopefully he has Battier's desire to break down film on his opponents and to defend with intensity.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More workouts today.



> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Workout #6: Justin Hamilton(LSU),Quincy Roberts(Grambling),Alex Young(IUPUI),Henry Sims(G'town),Robert Sacre(Gonzaga),Dusan Cantekin(Serbia)
> 
> Jim Eichenhofer ‏@Jim_Eichenhofer
> Hornets are holding 6th draft workout right now in the Alario Center, followed by 7th and final workout this afternoon


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/hornets-draft-prospect-interviews_27.html


----------

